# Our WB Staff in the 70s - Who's Who?



## SENC (Jun 15, 2015)

Kevin may pass them off as simple mods and administrators, but did you know that he and his camarilla were fashion models in the 70s? Can you correctly identify Kevin, the Doc, Colin, Scott, Marc, Paul, Tick, and, of course, the crazy Canuck? Get them all right and win the internet!

http://www.boredpanda.com/1970s-mens-fashion-ads/

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 15, 2015)

i didnt know kevin roller skated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like Marc found the chicken lip for his pie!  

Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 16, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> i didnt know kevin roller skated



That was during his short lived roller-Lady Gaga career.

Oppps, I mentioned short

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks.... Now I want a sheep and to dye its fur so it looks like flannel...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep, good fashion just never goes out of style.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

Hen, whatever are you spending your time doing on the internet to find that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 17, 2015)

#9 on the left probably brings back memories for Doc Kevin and Tic.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> #9 on the left probably brings back memories for Doc Kevin and Tic.



I've asked my mom to scan some photos of me from the 70s - you would be surprised to find I fit right in with some of those photos lol. Hopefully she can come through for us for a good laugh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've asked my mom to scan some photos of me from the 70s - you would be surprised to find I fit right in with some of those photos lol. Hopefully she can come through for us for a good laugh.


Ya I have some from the 80's that need not see the light of day ever again. Funny I didn't remember having big hair.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2015)

So..Me, Kevin and Kenny were talking this one time about Henry's fashion sence or lack there of. And Ken says to me, "Marc, I like this underwear but it would look better on Henry or Tony."
And I replied, "Tony? Really? Only Kevin can make them look good."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 80977
> So..Me, Kevin and Kenny were talking this one time about Henry's fashion sence or lack there of. And Ken says to me, "Marc, I like this underwear but it would look better on Henry or Tony."
> And I replied, "Tony? Really? Only Kevin can make them look good."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

i want to know who was impersonating huggy bear the pimp in pic 10#

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a pic of me somewher when I was a kid in the early 70's wearing red, white, and blue stars and stripes bell bottoms and I thought I was so cool! And I probably had a paisley shirt or 2 to go with em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 17, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> i want to know who was impersonating huggy bear the pimp in pic 10#


That's not Keller? Looks like a future orthopod to me?

And I can't believe no-one spied Rip and his chicken!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 17, 2015)

I cant believe the ripped bodies of the underwear models back then!

If only that body style would come back into fashion, Id have all the girls

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hen, whatever are you spending your time doing on the internet to find that.



One word... Cookies. I'm sure this popped up when Henry hit the 'I feel lucky' button on Google based on thousands of similar searches he's done in the past. You can't fight Google, and in this case, I think it knows what Henry likes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> That's not Keller? Looks like a future orthopod to me?
> 
> And I can't believe no-one spied Rip and his chicken!



You're killing me Henry, I did notice!



Tony said:


> Looks like Marc found the chicken lip for his pie!
> 
> Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> Looks like Marc found the chicken lip for his pie!
> 
> Tony





SENC said:


> That's not Keller? Looks like a future orthopod to me?
> 
> And I can't believe no-one spied Rip and his chicken!






 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA

I totally missed that one!


----------



## SENC (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> You're killing me Henry, I did notice!


Credit where due! I missed your post somehow!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 81013
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA
> 
> I totally missed that one!


the chicken looks better than that sweater

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't know Marc was really John Stossel from 20/20!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay, for your viewing (and rolling on the floor laughing) pleasure, here is a pic of me and my cousin from about 1975. Sorry for the quality, I don't have the original, this was sent to me. I am the more colorful of the two. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> Okay, for your viewing (and rolling on the floor laughing) pleasure, here is a pic of me and my cousin from about 1975. Sorry for the quality, I don't have the original, this was sent to me. I am the more colorful of the two. Tony
> 
> View attachment 81028


lol thats funny tony . i think our mothers secrectly hated us

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol thats funny tony . i think our mothers secrectly hated us



It gets worse Duck, believe me! I have a pair of moccasins that my folks drew peace signs on from when I was a baby!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

i got pics somewhere with my two brothers all dress in matching ugly pants and sweaters.we looked like idiots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2015)

In the 70's we all looked like idiots.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> In the 70's we all looked like idiots.


Indeed!

And how about the time Robert Plant joined Kenbo for some 70s Canadian soccer?




Gotta love those flash gordon shoes, Ken!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

looks more like flesh gordon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> In the 70's we all looked like idiots.


If you think we looked like idiots just wait till these kids today are our age and look back at there pants hanging clear off their a$$es.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm just glad I don't have any pictures of my short-lived disco phase. Oh. My. God. Honestly though it was worth it believe me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2015)

I miss the 80's big hair....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm just glad I don't have any pictures of my short-lived disco phase. Oh. My. God. Honestly though it was worth it believe me.



The lengths we will go to..........


----------

